# To "buy" DRI Silver from BIL or not



## WTChuck (Oct 3, 2019)

First, I only found this site today but I've read a TON of great threads & posts already so I've begun to get SOME semblance of understanding on some of the issues, but I'll admit I've got more to learn, the terms & language alone is a bit daunting sometimes.

OK, my (cliff notes) story:
I just got home from a week stay at DRI Cabo Azul 9/21-28
Points Used:* 5310
*
The resort was AWESOME.
Yes we 'took' a presentation for an incentive (Sunset Cruise @ CSL Arch) but declined to buy, so I don't have Rescision woes. 
The DRI staff was really fair & didn't give us a HPSP, it was pretty much a standard in and out with a 'decent' freebie.
For what it's worth I took another presentation from Vindanta immediately next door and that was a veritable HELL - every worst nightmare scenario I could imagine pretty much arose, which really soured me on THAT company for sure.

I mention the Vindanta only because that's how I get to the title question.
For reasons I'm not able to understand my BIL wants to leave DRI & switch to Vindanta instead.

He has 'offered' to let us purchase his DRI.
I have to get some further specifics from him based on what I've read here already, but I have some details able to be gleaned from the Reservation Confirmation I have a copy of from our stay already so wouldn't mind some analysis / input from you all based on that if possible.

He (verbally) said we'd have to pay $2500 to take it over & the AMF's of course thereafter.

Here's some of what I've seen on the confirmation:

Member No.: 5X-XXXXXXXX0
2019 Points: 23988
2020 Points: 15000
Since: 01-Jan-2012
Type: DRI US Member Association
Level: Silver Member

Financial Summary
Annual Fee:
Balance Due:
$0.00
Last Payment:
$2,902.05 

Am I interpreting the following Correctly:

His account gets 15k pts but they must have bought an extra 8k this past year?
What does SILVER actually MEAN in terms of if I took this over?

Based on some of ya'lls comments I'm thinking owning this no matter what may not be the best move, and I should just purchase weeks on exchanges or e-bay if/when I am able to / want to travel?

I don't get a lot of chances to travel, about every 5th year I take a 'big' trip and the off years maybe a short 3-4 day get away to Vegas or NYC etc.

Based on that alone I know some of you may say You don't travel enough to make it worth owning any TS, and I would normally 100% feel that way too, but 2 things
1) we'd like to travel more
and
2) Based on conversations with some other DRI members in the pool I wondered if selling our points or some of them to off-set the AMF's or selling a week via an exchange etc would allow us to 'own' but offset the costs during the time(s) when travel may not be so possible...or is that foolish thinking?

TIA for any  advice.
WTC


----------



## goaliedave (Oct 3, 2019)

agree that vidanta presentations are hell!

many people cant giveaway DR points for free so don't buy them for $2500.

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## WTChuck (Oct 3, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> agree that vidanta presentations are hell!
> 
> many people cant giveaway DR points for free so don't buy them for $2500.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


Suppose I say, I won't pay to take it over, but I will accept a transfer and pay the AMF's so he doesn't have to pay $1k to DRI for the "Transitions" fee.... would that tip the balance at all?

Also, if DRI isn't so bad, how come pts are so difficult to sell / have nearly no value even to gift for 'free'?


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 3, 2019)

We are DRI Platinum Members. We love our DRI Membership. 

First off you have to know that resell DRI Points can only be used for DRI Bookings in their Home Collection and none of the affiliates. So what Collection does your BIL belong? That means it is likely that you could not used your BIL's Points to Book Cabo Azul.

You can roll over DRI Points for 1 year. So he may have rolled over part or all his 2018 Points to 2019.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 3, 2019)

HI WTChuck ,
Welcome to TUG / keep reading .

1) I think geist1223 answered your question on taking over ownership of your BIL points .
Resale restrictions on usage .( Many systems have some / some have a lot)

2) If you want to travel more - DO IT ,perhaps  even by “renting “ your BIL points for next year
and booking a firm vacation date . It is true , an outlay of money sometimes makes us commit
to what we know is in our own best interest .

3) Cabo Azul has been well recommended in prior threads. Sept is “ low season “:there , and at most resorts in Mexico & USA .
High season in Mexico is Christmas to Easter ( ie winter cold  for folks like me ) There are plenty of ways to access well recommended TS resorts during  lower season times .
TUG has 2 rental posting forums - within Marketplace and the “last minute” forum / 45 days or less / max $800  per week .

4) Glad you did 2 presentations and said no . This is sort of like getting the TS presentation flu shot .

5) Vidanta   is a great system to stay at / AND - their Vida Sales arm has a “ high pressure / hard sell” . reputation - as you learned .
Stay at one of their resorts sometime / skip sales presentation. This caveat goes for many TS systems .
(we own Mayan Palace level since 2006 and are going to Nuevo Vallarta in mid November).

6) Keep reading TUG and keep asking questions .

7) Tell your BIL about TUG  and have him start reading

8) book another week vacation - sooner than 2024 .


----------



## awa (Oct 3, 2019)

Also you should consider that you can’t buy “silver” status resale. You won’t be getting any of those benefits.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 3, 2019)

Whose names are on your BIL's account. Maybe pay to have your name added to the Account. Then in a few years have BIL's name removed. 

But if you can only travel every 5 years why get involved in timeshares?


----------



## RX8 (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m sure your BIL has good intentions, and may think he is doing you a favor by selling this to you for $2500, but the fact is these are worth less than zero.  There is a pretty close DRI on eBay (13,000 points US Collection).  Opening bid was 99 cents. Included was free closing and a $450 gift payment made to the buyer after closing. That auction ended without a single bid.  There is an active 12,000 point US Collection with a 99 cent opening bid and free closing (but no bonus payment to the buyer). There are no bids.

Even if you took this free from your brother, with him paying all transfer fees, you would have to do the same (and maybe even an additional “gift” payment to the buyer) if and when you decided you wanted to sell.


----------



## WTChuck (Oct 3, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> So what Collection does your BIL belong?




Thanks for your reply. Helpful

I took this:
Type: DRI US Member Association

To mean he owns the US Collection

WTC


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 3, 2019)

I just reread your OP. Your BIL belongs to the US Collection. This is the largest DRI Collection. But Cabo Azul, which we love is not part of the US Collection.


----------



## WTChuck (Oct 3, 2019)

awa said:


> Also you should consider that you can’t buy “silver” status resale. You won’t be getting any of those benefits.


So.....what would my membership level look like then under such a scenario?


----------



## WTChuck (Oct 3, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Whose names are on your BIL's account. Maybe pay to have your name added to the Account. Then in a few years have BIL's name removed.



Thanks, that's not actually a half bad idea if I go this route - starting to look like maybe not, but the door is still ajar, not slammed shut totally.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 3, 2019)

WTChuck said:


> So.....what would my membership level look like then under such a scenario?



You would have 15K Points that can only be used to Book directly into the U.S. Collection with none of the Bennies of a Silver Account. You could buy your own II Membership and trade through II.


----------

